# Need your help with a bid



## ocplowco (Jan 2, 2016)

we plow commercial accounts and have done so for many years. Ive been asked to bid on this association community of 86 homes but its a little out of my league. i drove this complex last night as if i was plowing it. I was surprised to find out after i finished driving that it was 3.6 miles of roads. trigger is 3" would like to know what you think salt charge should be as well as plowing.I have some idea what i will charge but would really like your input...

Thanks all


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

It will be much easier with a satellite image. Also, most on here will want to know what you're thinking first, before they'll help. It's beyond what I do, so I'm no help.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Ya, this is way beyond my scope of expertise as well. Where's @John_DeereGreen, @Mark Oomkes, @Defcon 5 and the other big guys to help you? I'm just small potatoes.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Its not downloading, you need to post some pics of the place as stated. You are bidding to plow the roads and drives? Sidewalks to?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> Ya, this is way beyond my scope of expertise as well. Where's @John_DeereGreen, @Mark Oomkes, @Defcon 5 and the other big guys to help you? I'm just small potatoes.


Or defcons new friend in MI that does 60+ acres


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Location would be question number one. Answer that and the next questions will fall in order. 

But without a doubt the best equipment for townhomes and tight drive routes is an inverted blower on a tractor. Your willingness to invest might be limited on location/snowfall. 

Second best is a truck with a back blade of some sort. We run Ebling and I believe they are the superior back blade on the market but there are others. 

Oh, and a satillite picture would help.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

3" trigger?


----------



## ocplowco (Jan 2, 2016)

Location 1 mile from house. Plowing just the street no driveways...here is the GPS link.* https://www.findlotsize.com?e=38.574251,-75.119515:0:2 Bethany Forest Drive. :measure:0*


----------



## ocplowco (Jan 2, 2016)

oh why only want calcium chloride. i plan on bringing the roads.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Don't know exactly what roads you are doing. What do you have that you will use? This is not a big deal. 8 1/2 plow on a pickup. Four passes at about 18 mph. You clean up the intersections somewhat during the storm, when it's done, you clean up everything. Can't help much with the salt, but you will need at least four yard truck capacity. And you will want to pre salt, otherwise when everyone drives on the snow and packs it down. It's a bi$ch to scrape off. Just my opinion.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

We dont use salt out here so no help with that. But I do three HOA’s that are pretty darn close to this. We also do all the sidewalks. My HOA’s are 3 inch trigger as well. I have 8.5’ V blade on a HD truck. This association you are looking at would take me about 45min per push. HOA’s like this are easy money.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

ktfbgb said:


> We dont use salt out here so no help with that. But I do three HOA's that are pretty darn close to this. We also do all the sidewalks. My HOA's are 3 inch trigger as well. I have 8.5' V blade on a HD truck. This association you are looking at would take me about 45min per push. HOA's like this are easy money.


I missed the part where he said no driveways. I kept looking at the property thinking you've lost your mind. Must be too late for me


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

The cul-da-sacs will be the biggest time waster of that account...Time will vary due to the 3" trigger...3" of wet sloppy is more time consuming than 3" of powder...I would bid it at an hour of plowing...As for the salt...I would bid it at 2 tons to achieve decent results


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Defcon 5 said:


> The cul-da-sacs will be the biggest time waster of that account...Time will vary due to the 3" trigger...3" of wet sloppy is more time consuming than 3" of powder...I would bid it at an hour of plowing...As for the salt...I would bid it at 2 tons to achieve decent results


Agreed. 2 hour minimum on anything like this just to cover yourself.


----------



## ocplowco (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks all for chiming in i was going to bid it for 3 hours plus 20 bags of calcium so about $ 795.00 give or take plus 75.00 for stake placement and 2.00 per stake.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

ocplowco said:


> Thanks all for chiming in i was going to bid it for 3 hours plus 20 bags of calcium so about $ 795.00 give or take plus 75.00 for stake placement and 2.00 per stake.


Where are you located??...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Why Calcium Chloride ???.....If I could get half that price for that account...I would be ecstatic


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> Where are you located??...





Defcon 5 said:


> Why Calcium Chloride ???.....If I could get half that price for that account...I would be ecstatic


Zooming out on the findlotsize link, Delaware. And I agree.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Agreed. I’m on the other side of the country but thats high for even me. That’s about what I would get at the end of a 12” storm for the entire property and thats including 2-3 hours for sidewalks


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Maybe I'm just an idiot and doing things for free, but I don't charge for staking. Do the rest of you guys?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I don’t stake because kids just steal them and use them to sword fight or whatever they do.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

ktfbgb said:


> I don't stake because kids just steal them and use them to sword fight or whatever they do.


I hear that. About half of mine are gone by the end of the season. I only do it at certain places, where there are poor parking lot or sidewalk design


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

The only places we stake are those that require/request it, and areas that drift. Require/request the labor and 25% stake damage/theft is built into the bid. Drifting areas are for the benefit of us so I don't charge.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Delaware gets enough snow to have to stake it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

ocplowco said:


> Thanks all for chiming in i was going to bid it for 3 hours plus 20 bags of calcium so about $ 795.00 give or take plus 75.00 for stake placement and 2.00 per stake.


$795. seems like a lot. Is that for every 3 inches? So if you get 6 you bill twice. Are you going to run the calcium through a spreader or mix with water and spray it on.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> $795. seems like a lot. Is that for every 3 inches? So if you get 6 you bill twice. Are you going to run the calcium through a spreader or mix with water and spray it on.


If he can get it, great, that's over double what I would be for a quick hit. When I'm out for the town, I think she is charging 125.00 an hour, but when we are called out, we are out for the duration.


----------



## ocplowco (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes its high, and no i don't normally charge for stacking but have learned the old farts love to take the stakes.The price would be for any 3" to 10" storm. pre brine and post brine app of calcium. that's what they want. just about all the other landscape / plow company's around here charge to place stakes and for the stakes themselves..


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> I don't stake because kids just steal them and use them to sword fight or whatever they do.


I hate that, had it happen me, stopped staking at certain locations, staked out a hotel in New London, all the curbs, grate locations etc... drove by a week later and they were all stolen. 
I was pissed so now I put it in the contract the client has to stake the property and if they don't I'm not responsible for any damage to curbs if it happens.

I also give the option if they want me to do it I charge them for the stakes upfront and refund them at the end of the season if they don't go missing.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

MSsnowplowing said:


> I hate that, had it happen me, stopped staking at certain locations, staked out a hotel in New London, all the curbs, grate locations etc... drove by a week later and they were all stolen.
> I was pissed so now I put it in the contract the client has to stake the property and if they don't I'm not responsible for any damage to curbs if it happens.
> 
> I also give the option if they want me to do it I charge them for the stakes upfront and refund them at the end of the season if they don't go missing.


I really like that idea. I might have to borrow that idea. There are certainly some spots that I would like to have them. Fortunately 90% of my curbs are round curbs.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

MSsnowplowing said:


> I hate that, had it happen me, stopped staking at certain locations, staked out a hotel in New London, all the curbs, grate locations etc... drove by a week later and they were all stolen.


I'd guess they were gone within 2 hours of you leaving.


----------

